
Robots Aren’t Taking Our Jobs – They’re Becoming Our Bosses - robotnikman
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/27/21155254/automation-robots-unemployment-jobs-vs-human-google-amazon
======
panny
Turns out this old story got it right,

[https://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm](https://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm)

~~~
Epskampie
That was an amazing read! I loved how it not only set out the problem creepily
similar to the OP’s link, but also offers a vision of how things might be
better, however utopian and unrealistic that vision is.

------
musicale
> The metrics he was held to were extraordinarily demanding: about 35,000
> lines of code per week

Even if those are quality lines of code (and they won't be - quality code will
be smaller by at least an order of magnitude) explicitly attempting to
maximize your rate of code base (and associated technical debt) growth doesn't
sound like a recipe for success.

------
chrisco255
Yeah I think this is the counterintuitive thing about AI. As we make computers
more autonomous we lose more of our own autonomy.

------
dragonwriter
> Robots Aren’t Taking Our Jobs – They’re Becoming Our Bosses

Robots are, in fact, displacing nonsupervisory employees in a number of areas,
but even when they are displacing supervisory employees they are still taking
our (in the broad sense of “human”) jobs. So, the headline is wrong on two
levels.

